# ANYONE ELSE ADDICTED TO RESCAPING THEIR TANK?



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Just curious to see if anyone else has the "re-aquascaping" addiction... seems like every time i do a water change i have to fix something... lol. I put a video up after a water change, looking for feedback.. feel free to let me kno if i got it right.. or offer any ideas... but understand any criticism will only continue my problem ... thanks for checking the video out


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I change my tanks around a bit. But right now I have my tanks how I like them ATM anyways lol to be determined later lol


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

ratbones86 said:


> I change my tanks around a bit. But right now I have my tanks how I like them ATM anyways lol to be determined later lol


how long you been clean from the addiction man?.... lol. Im goin on 2 days... test will come next water change smh

any ideas on my tank?


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

FOR THOSE WHO DONT WANT TO WATCH VIDEO HERES SOME PICS


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Your tank looks nice!

For me there is no way around it. In order to vacuum all my sand and get most of the detritus, I have to take out a bunch of rocks. Or at least shift them from side to side. *** set it up a bunch of different ways in the 2 months *** had it running. And personally I like it all ways! Symmetrical, lop sided, one big sloping pile, 2 different sized piles...


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It is a good looking set up. Perhaps one of the difficulties you are having in in varying the height to create interest and contrast? That is the problem with using smooth rocks- they can't be stacked well. If you are dissatisfied, I might suggest adding in some angular, stackable rocks. Also, from an aesthetic standpoint, remember the rule of thirds- your focal point (in this case, your tallest rock) should about 1/3 the distance from one end of the tank. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds

lol- yeah, I know. Now you'll have to see what that looks like. :lol:

For the long term, though. Territory disruption can cause some strife among tankmates... it can be a useful tool at certain times, though.


----------



## italionstallion888 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tank looks amazing, I wish I had an eye for arrangement like that. Looks natural but not at the same time. I have to constantly move the tank around, if I don't my convicts will do it for me. They moved my plants all over when I first planted them. I had to make rings with rocks around them until the roots took hold. It was pretty funny to watch.

My wife calls it tank tinker'n time


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

triscuit said:


> It is a good looking set up. Perhaps one of the difficulties you are having in in varying the height to create interest and contrast? That is the problem with using smooth rocks- they can't be stacked well. If you are dissatisfied, I might suggest adding in some angular, stackable rocks. Also, from an aesthetic standpoint, remember the rule of thirds- your focal point (in this case, your tallest rock) should about 1/3 the distance from one end of the tank. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds
> 
> lol- yeah, I know. Now you'll have to see what that looks like. :lol:
> 
> For the long term, though. Territory disruption can cause some strife among tankmates... it can be a useful tool at certain times, though.


thanks man... i did some reading on the rule of thirds before i set this tank up... i tried to follow what i understood... large rock is def the main focal point I'm looking for..I have it towards the back angled towards the front.. i wanted the tank sloping towards the left side.. my second focal point is the second largest rock faced to flow accordingly, i also tried to create peaks and valleys as well not just flat across.... but u have inspired to me adjust a lil to honor the rule but keep 2 focal points... im gonna purchase more rocks soon.. i agree with u.. i have more space to add more caves and depth ... should i just update this thread or start a new one?


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Frank H said:


> Your tank looks nice!
> 
> For me there is no way around it. In order to vacuum all my sand and get most of the detritus, I have to take out a bunch of rocks. Or at least shift them from side to side. I've set it up a bunch of different ways in the 2 months I've had it running. And personally I like it all ways! Symmetrical, lop sided, one big sloping pile, 2 different sized piles...


yea thats part of the reason i move it .. to clean all the poo...but thanks man imma def add more smaller rocks to right side.. alot of wasted space... u can only view tank from front and left side... i would like to see ur tank if u have a link..

my youtube channel is in my signature .. u can see all the scapes so far...i have weekly updates...


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool Mr2Good, Heres my 55. viewtopic.php?f=4&t=256443

I have a link to a youtube video on page 5. Its the current layout. I need to get a full tank shot soon. 135 pounds of rock in there!


----------



## PandaFishMan (May 30, 2013)

Love your tank setup. Looks very clean.

Have you thought about adding any driftwood? I think it would help contrast the smoothness of the rocks, plus it could help with hiding spots. Maybe some taller plants as well? Not sure what your preference is on having plants, but I personally think they add good color.

I do want to ask what kind of lighting you use, it looks really natural.


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks great! I wish that I could rearrange things like that but I have three fish that are at the top of the hierarchy that have already established and reshaped to their own likings their territories....which is pretty much the tank divided in half with all of the rocks a certain way and the two stumps placed in a particular place. If I dare move things around, I will upset the "balance" that I am so lucky to have within my 75 gallon tank with these nine cichlids that are all different species mixed together. Everyone gets along so well as long as things stay the way they are with territories and decorations and rockery where it sits. So when I clean....I do do in area cleanings where I move things a little at a time and put them right back the way they were.


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

I finally got my rocks exactly where I want them and I took plenty of pics so I can fix them if something happens.

An easy way to clean without moving rocks is to get an old power head with a tube style out lest and hold it in the tank when cleaning to blow all of the crud out from around the plants and rock work. I do this all the time and it works great. A **** of a lot easier than moving rocks.
.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

g-day mr2Good, yep been there with my last tank 240l. every week when i cleaned and done my water change i'd remove most of the rocks.
and of course they never went back the same. but my fish seemed to like the changes, and would quickly go about new excavations again. was fun to watch.


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

PandaFishMan said:


> Love your tank setup. Looks very clean.
> 
> Have you thought about adding any driftwood? I think it would help contrast the smoothness of the rocks, plus it could help with hiding spots. Maybe some taller plants as well? Not sure what your preference is on having plants, but I personally think they add good color.
> 
> I do want to ask what kind of lighting you use, it looks really natural.


thanks man... i thought about drift wood... heard it lowers ph and my tap water is close to 8.0... maybe i can add it with some crushed coral to buffer in one of my filter trays?and as for plants..from what i read anubus is the only plants that would work.. but from what i can tell they dont eat the plants just the algae that grows on the leaves.. so what kind would u suggest?

.... but went thru **** tryin to figure out the best light combo... i settled with a duel t5 fixture.. 1x6700k 54w bulb and 1x18000k 54w bulb... the 6700 k gave me lights for plants more of a yellow color.. and the 18000k gave me a pure white/blue color... 18000k is a great substitute for antinic bulbs.. since its too blue for my taste.... hope that helps u save some time lol... :thumb:


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Bowfront said:


> I finally got my rocks exactly where I want them and I took plenty of pics so I can fix them if something happens.
> 
> An easy way to clean without moving rocks is to get an old power head with a tube style out lest and hold it in the tank when cleaning to blow all of the crud out from around the plants and rock work. I do this all the time and it works great. A #%$& of a lot easier than moving rocks.
> .


thats i great idea i thought about trying that already.. i have a power head im not using right now... but using the outflow from refilling the tank may do the same thing?... it will be alot of walking back to the faucet but hey... imma try it! thanks man... ur helping the addiction hahahah :dancing:


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Brentt700 said:


> Looks great! I wish that I could rearrange things like that but I have three fish that are at the top of the hierarchy that have already established and reshaped to their own likings their territories....which is pretty much the tank divided in half with all of the rocks a certain way and the two stumps placed in a particular place. If I dare move things around, I will upset the "balance" that I am so lucky to have within my 75 gallon tank with these nine cichlids that are all different species mixed together. Everyone gets along so well as long as things stay the way they are with territories and decorations and rockery where it sits. So when I clean....I do do in area cleanings where I move things a little at a time and put them right back the way they were.


thanks for the input man... i still have juveniles at the moment.. so ill get rid of trouble makers and start leaving the rocks as they are... i will never grow algae on them if i dont stop moving them


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

ozman said:


> g-day mr2Good, yep been there with my last tank 240l. every week when i cleaned and done my water change i'd remove most of the rocks.
> and of course they never went back the same. but my fish seemed to like the changes, and would quickly go about new excavations again. was fun to watch.


yes thats one of the best parts watching they "fix" what u messed up.. who needs tv when u have a fish tank opcorn:


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Frank H said:


> Cool Mr2Good, Heres my 55. viewtopic.php?f=4&t=256443
> 
> I have a link to a youtube video on page 5. Its the current layout. I need to get a full tank shot soon. 135 pounds of rock in there!


cool tank man! your thread has alot of pics on it.. make me think i got the "common" fish selection i need some of the ones in those pics lol


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Mr2Good said:


> FOR THOSE WHO DONT WANT TO WATCH VIDEO HERES SOME PICS


 I think you tank looks good, I use to re-scape my tank till I got the look I wanted. Now I just do some subtle changes here and there. I know the fish like stability but I also think they like the change. I usually do it during a water change and when they come out they are busy checking out the changes and vying for their space. Keeps em on their toes well fins :lol:

Here's a current pic of the tank. And no it's not in front of my bed, I just move the d,room table to keep the little monkey hands off the glass. My wife has a child care. :x


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr2Good said:


> ratbones86 said:
> 
> 
> > I change my tanks around a bit. But right now I have my tanks how I like them ATM anyways lol to be determined later lol
> ...


So far about a month but i dont see that lasting to long. I will change around my 55g tank when i add more fish in. Heres a picture of it right now


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

ratbones86 said:


> Mr2Good said:
> 
> 
> > ratbones86 said:
> ...


1 month is longer than i have ever made it.. i like it man... looks natural... and bigger than a 55... go ahead a get a 90 gallon like me... u can fit more fish...


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ill get a 90g tank if you give me the money lol. That's the only reason i haven't gone bigger yet....lol having a house and a kid at 27 is a little rough on the wallet lol


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

ok i have taken some suggestions about plants and went to do some shopping... i had a moment where i looked at the tank and thought "im finally happy" lol...

heres how it looks now... if anyone have suggestions im all ears...


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

My suggestion is leave it alone, it looks GREAT.

.


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

Bowfront said:


> My suggestion is leave it alone, it looks GREAT.
> 
> .


thanks alot.. i appreciate that alot... ill agree ... now just water changes and glass cleaning lol.... i have link to my youtube in my signature... i update alot free free to check it out...


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I caved.....


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

ratbones86 said:


> I caved.....


hey it happens to the best of us... im finally done moving stuff after adding plants it to much trouble at this point lol...

best of luck man i see u have a scape setup for peacocks.. hope they all turn out well...


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah im adding in the other 7 fish on friday so thats the reason i scaped it like this already to prepare for my new guys.. The sponge filter go moved to the other side and a power head got added onto it. I have good flow around my tank i can watch poop float of the sand and fly around the tank untill it goes in the filter lol.


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

ratbones86 said:


> Yeah im adding in the other 7 fish on friday so thats the reason i scaped it like this already to prepare for my new guys.. The sponge filter go moved to the other side and a power head got added onto it. I have good flow around my tank i can watch poop float of the sand and fly around the tank untill it goes in the filter lol.


did you ever add the new fish? i curious to see how u ended up with the tank!

add a pic when u get the chance


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sure did heres a video


----------



## Mr2Good (May 9, 2013)

ratbones86 said:


> Sure did heres a video
> 
> looks great man.... i have a couple juvi peacoks and they look like urs... no color yet lol... stick with it.. hope they all grow nicely for u


----------

